# Ba307-os



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2014)

With the help of my friend Rick here at the CABE, he was able to procure this beauty from an antique dealer that had recently pulled her from a NY estate (never been circulated among collectors) and took care in shipping so everything arrived here in Virginia safely.
Thank you very much Rick!

Of all the ladies prewar Schwinns, 1940 was the year in my opinion with the rear freewheel expander brake, first year for the springer, high flange hub, streamlined headlight, and with the earlier winged paint characteristics I covet.

This one came with an optional rear rack, definitely a bonus, and does not have a locking fork.
I added period Torrington bars, preferring the look and also providing better clearance for the brake lever and NOS US Royal Tires, removing the paper wrapping myself.
Other than cleaning the chrome and a delicate sponge bath, there wasn't much to do.
Original skirtguards, sharp decals, Lobdell rim stamping, even the fiber between the brake arm and stay clamp is present. 
Hopefully, I will find a nice original sliding Mesinger to finish the bike before Ann Arbor 2015 or I'll sent it off for a recover.

My quest to find the best ladies bicycle of each manufacturer is now completed for Schwinn as I doubt it gets any better than this!


Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2014)

*more eye candy*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2014)

Very nice. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2014)

*just can't get enough*


----------



## dfa242 (May 6, 2014)

Yup, she's most definitely a beauty - good for you!


----------



## jpromo (May 6, 2014)

Holy smokes; that's about as pretty as they come.


----------



## Nickinator (May 6, 2014)

Love it!!

Darcie


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2014)

THAT is sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lrggarge (May 6, 2014)

That's a keeper for sure, awesome bike.


----------



## tailhole (May 6, 2014)

she's purdy


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2014)

*Wow!!!*

I definitely call that pure eye candy Chris. Congrads on this beauty. Rob.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 6, 2014)

*What can you say to that?*

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 6, 2014)

*Beautiful!!!!!!!*

Beautiful!!!!!!!
You could not ask for anything nicer!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 6, 2014)

*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

My eyes just popped out of my sockets.....and my jaw busted off the hinges....and I'm weak in the knees.....pure schweeeetness right thur


----------



## Euphman06 (May 6, 2014)

That girl is beautiful!


----------



## eddie bravo (May 6, 2014)

Very Very nice!!


Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2014)

I agree Chris. I don't think it gets any better than that-nice bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## bobdenver1961 (May 7, 2014)

That's a good one!


----------



## TammyN (May 7, 2014)

"Majestic" is a perfect description of this bike.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

